# 2014 Outback Terrain 230Trs - Having Triplets!



## The Blairs (Jan 27, 2014)

It's brand new, used for two weekends, but we just found out we're having triplets! The doctor says I can't travel at all this summer, and we're realistically not going to be able to camp for a year or two, so we've decided to let it go. We really love the camper, and were super-excited to start using it, but life made other plans! We're in the Indianapolis area, and here is the listing we put up on RV Trader. Let me know if you have any questions! The number in the ad is my husband's cell phone number.

http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2014-Keystone-Outback-Terrain-112317249


----------



## Maineadventurer (May 17, 2014)

The Blairs said:


> It's brand new, used for two weekends, but we just found out we're having triplets! The doctor says I can't travel at all this summer, and we're realistically not going to be able to camp for a year or two, so we've decided to let it go. We really love the camper, and were super-excited to start using it, but life made other plans! We're in the Indianapolis area, and here is the listing we put up on RV Trader. Let me know if you have any questions! The number in the ad is my husband's cell phone number.
> 
> http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2014-Keystone-Outback-Terrain-112317249


I have just decided to get one of these today. There's a brand new 2013 sitting on my local dealers lot however I would like a good used one. Anyone have one of these for sale closer to me? I'm in Portland Maine. Thanks Mike


----------

